# Kennel Runs



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am in the market for new Kennel runs. I have a 10 month old that is destroying the chain link ones I have. They are like the ones you can buy at Home Depot. 

I know Priefert kennels are very good. My question is have any of you had good luck with anything else. I am looking for 5X10 or 6X12 6ft high. I need 3 runs total. 

I have been looking at the options plus kennels specifically the silver series, let me know what you think. www.optionspluskennels.com 

Thanks for your help in advance,
Mike Peters


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

The problem with many of the prefab chain link kennel panels available at the big chain stores, e.g. Home Depot, Tractor Supply, etc. is that the gauge wire used for the chain link is too thin - typically 11 gauge. My kennels are made of 9 gauge chain link wire and are still in excellent condition after 30 years. On rare occasion I have had a dog work a panel so much that he breaks the aluminum tie down used to lash the chain link to the pipe frame. When that happens, I just replace the aluminum tie - available at any hardware store. I'd suggest checking with local fencing companies. Not uncommonly, they make kennel panels; usually of heavier gauge (e.g. 9 ga) wire. That's where I got mine many years ago.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Check with Horst Kennel Co out of Colorado. They made a very nice, heavy duty panel.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

www.horstcompany.com


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

*kennels*

I have four of the Magnum Kennels made by Behlen Manufacturing. You can purchase them at the farm and tractor supply stores, some Ace Hardwares and at the Co-op. They are very similar to the Priefert but have an extra supprt bar on the 10ft. span. I think they are a little cheaper in price too, not quality. Powder coated as well. I have 2 dogs that would eat through my chain link in one days time and have not put a scratch on these.  

http://www.behlencountry.com/

Let me know if you have any other questions abouth them.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I am in the market for new Kennel runs. I have a 10 month old that is destroying the chain link ones I have. They are like the ones you can buy at Home Depot.
> 
> I know Priefert kennels are very good. My question is have any of you had good luck with anything else. I am looking for 5X10 or 6X12 6ft high. I need 3 runs total.
> 
> ...


Did you ever go with the options plus kennels? If so what do you think?

FOM


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

*New Chainlink*

I had the same problem with my chainlink kennel. The pup just destroyed the thin chainlink. I just went back to Home Depot and bought a heavy gauge roll of chainlink. 

Take the chainlink out of the kennel frame, cut the heavier chainlink to fit and install with with hose clamps.

Worked great for me and way cheaper than buying another kennel.

CarBiz


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Phillips Fence Co. in Lake Village, Arkansas. Best kennels I have ever owned. Mine were bought in 1979 and I am still using them today without ever having to repair them. I will add more this month and I will get them from Phillips.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Mason Kennels are the only way to go. They're located in Ohio.
Make kennels with panel wall for cross contamination control.
I had mine foe 15 years and they're still like new. www.masonco.com

Dan


----------

